# New Sorority Tank



## Sorority_Mad (Dec 12, 2018)

Greetings all, 

I hope you all had a great Christmas, I am very excited to share with you my Sorority that I set up today (please be aware that I have several Vases/Jars available and set up in case this goes horribly wrong. So I got given a 20 Gallon Cube Aquarium for Christmas, thankfully my office was open this week so I took the opportunity to take Monday and Yesterday setting up the tank with some help from @Ratvan (cheers Buddy) and popped in to my LFS today to pick up my 5 girls. These are all from the same supplier, similar ages, and similar sizes. I'm not sure what body type these will turn out to be but I have notice some interesting colours in my Girls already. The Pictures are going to take a little while as they're still very actively exploring their new home!

Currently I am seeing the following Hues
Purple
Red
Green
Blue - Electric Blue (Bright)
Blue - Royal Blue/Black (Dark)

Clean up Crew is formed of 5 Corydora Aenus Red, 3 Amano Shrimp and a variety of Snails (MTS, Nerite, Mystery) 

I have yet to name my girls but will be doing so most likely next week, once they're bedded in and I can tell a bit more about their personalities


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice set-up. And lovely girls, too.

Do I see a lot of Crypts in there? I love Crypts. Find them the easiest of aquatic plants to grow.


----------



## OrchidxBetta (Mar 18, 2016)

Beautiful display, love the plants and looking forward to more pictures of the crew.


----------



## Sorority_Mad (Dec 12, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Very nice set-up. And lovely girls, too.
> 
> Do I see a lot of Crypts in there? I love Crypts. Find them the easiest of aquatic plants to grow.


You do indeed, @Ratvan had a bit of a clear out. Got loads of his spare plants. From what I remember a couple of different Crypts, Amazon Sword, Anubias (couple of types) a Red Plant i'm not sure of and some Grass stuff lol


----------



## Sorority_Mad (Dec 12, 2018)

Few shots from today, have been trying to get a decent picture of the colouration.... they're so damn fast though. Oh and they're jumpers, so lid most definitely on going forwards
My favourite is the 3rd pic, she studies poo and also picks up and runs off with entire Algae Wafers....
Sadly the darkest fish just hides around the back of the "slate island" unless it's food time
Is it still too soon to tell what they are?
Oh yeah and the Red Aenus Corys!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Sorority_Mad said:


> You do indeed, @Ratvan had a bit of a clear out. Got loads of his spare plants. From what I remember a couple of different Crypts, Amazon Sword, Anubias (couple of types) a Red Plant i'm not sure of and some Grass stuff lol


Cheers for taking them, sadly my big(ish 8G) propagation tank crashed over Christmas (heater failed spectacularly - i think) but at least they have a good home and I can get cuttings back when the new tank is set up.

Sorority is looking good, can you get a better pic of the Purple(ish) one? Looked to have some sort of Striping pattern that looks nice when I saw her

Meant to say that they look like HMPK to me, however it is a little hard to tell as the Tails look like they have different shapes but very hard to tell


----------



## Sorority_Mad (Dec 12, 2018)

Ratvan said:


> Cheers for taking them, sadly my big(ish 8G) propagation tank crashed over Christmas (heater failed spectacularly - i think) but at least they have a good home and I can get cuttings back when the new tank is set up.
> 
> Sorority is looking good, can you get a better pic of the Purple(ish) one? Looked to have some sort of Striping pattern that looks nice when I saw her
> 
> Meant to say that they look like HMPK to me, however it is a little hard to tell as the Tails look like they have different shapes but very hard to tell


Oh, sorry I thought they were spare, what happened with the heater?
Anyways been down LFS on lunch break and picked up a few things.
Picked up a couple of Yellow Rabbit Snails, RCS and picked up another female to make the total 5. (dark fish didn't make it - found behind cabinet, must have jumped through tiniest hole in lid. Tank lid now 100% escape proof with use of wire mesh. She is from same dealer and same age as previous females that i picked up


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Sorority_Mad said:


> Oh, sorry I thought they were spare, what happened with the heater?
> Anyways been down LFS on lunch break and picked up a few things.
> Picked up a couple of Yellow Rabbit Snails, RCS and picked up another female to make the total 5. (dark fish didn't make it - found behind cabinet, must have jumped through tiniest hole in lid. Tank lid now 100% escape proof with use of wire mesh. She is from same dealer and same age as previous females that i picked up


No idea, came home one day and was a big hole in side of the tank and the heater was for want of a better word spread thinly over the lounge, looks like it exploded in all honesty. So wet vac came out and spent ages taking up the internal flood. 

Oh I've looked at Yellow Rabbit's before but never had any, will be interesting to see how they do.

How you getting on for names for these girls?


----------

